# Little Kids playing deathcore



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 9, 2010)

Buried By The Ocean on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I'm not a deathcore fan, but I got a kick out of this.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 9, 2010)

What is this I don't even..


Holy crap, heavy, but lol! I wonder how old they are?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH

I have two thoughts on this:

1) They are surprisingly heavy for being kids who are still afraid of cooties.
2) Proof that the present incarnation of 'deathcore' is ridiculously easy to create.


EDIT:
Disclaimer - I enjoy good Deathcore: Fit for an Autopsy, Whitechapel, etc


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 9, 2010)

wow. taking into account their apparent ages, thats pretty damn good. obviously the drums could use a bit of work though.

i just hope they dont run in place when (if?) they play live.


----------



## avenger (Aug 9, 2010)

"Buried By the Ocean is a group of kids determined to bring hard-hitting and heavy death metal to the table. Being fairly new to the scene, they have no trouble creating a fresh and brutal sound that seperates them from the others of the genre. Be sure to catch them at their upcoming shows, and stick around their myspace page to see what's going on."

Sorry thats funny.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy shit those gauges! What parents would allow that?


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 9, 2010)

My dad can beat up your dad!


----------



## cypher858 (Aug 9, 2010)

for their age these kids have talent
we cant deny that.

i hope they get better with age and dont just sit around and do nothing with their sound.

ive heard worse deathcore. these kids have time to grow and mature. i hope good things come from this group. sadly, it probably wont


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 9, 2010)

avenger said:


> "Buried By the Ocean is a group of kids determined to bring hard-hitting and heavy death metal to the table. Being fairly new to the scene, they have no trouble creating a fresh and brutal sound that seperates them from the others of the genre. Be sure to catch them at their upcoming shows, and stick around their myspace page to see what's going on."
> 
> Sorry thats funny.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 10, 2010)

Little Mikey found the drill out from his dad's tool shed again and wanted to be just like My Children My Bride..


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 10, 2010)

What I see when I think of Deathcore fans.


----------



## apiss (Aug 10, 2010)

Damn they so heavy they don't even need a bass player 

But I just gotta give it to them, they're ain't too shabby, being whatever age they are now!


----------



## Duke318 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jesus. I bet these kids think they're real tough with their plugs and flat-brimmed hats.


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 10, 2010)

D: The vocals coming from that kid Im fuckin scared


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 10, 2010)

This is seriously one of the most hilarious things I've seen/heard in a while. And I just watched the "double rainbow" video for the first time!


----------



## TCOH5246 (Aug 10, 2010)

apiss said:


> Damn they so heavy they don't even need a bass player


 
Haha, my thoughts exactly! 

Teh brOOtalz! 

Lil Zack sure can chug with the best of them. I would under no circumstances as a parent let my kids have guages, especially not that big, but music-wise, maybe when they get older and learn more about music, they will develop into a decent metal band, atleast I hope.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Aug 10, 2010)

This is lulz.

That fucking kid singer. No way that's coming from him. That's "studio magic". Has to be. What 12 year old can growl like that? I mean, really?

No offense to any serious deathcore players out there, but this sort of thing sort of makes the genre laughable.


----------



## -One- (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't mind it (but didn't 'like' it either), until that lulzy, super sloppy lead in the last song came in. Too bad their entire recorded history is about the length of one song.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2010)

glad to not be a part of this horrible music movement. Can't wait til it dies.


----------



## McKay (Aug 10, 2010)

If that is that kid, he's actually not bad. 

That said, good Deathcore has riffs. You know, actual riffs, not just chugs. But then as long as 'those' metalcore riffs (like Bleed From Within.. they're just heavy Metalcore) aren't present, fast/riffy Deathcore is literally just Death Metal with breakdowns.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2010)

No way that 8 year old is doing vox.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 10, 2010)

-One- said:


> I didn't mind it (but didn't 'like' it either), until that lulzy, super sloppy lead in the last song came in. Too bad their entire recorded history is about the length of one song.



I thought the horribly sloppy attempt at a 2 step beat in the last song was the best.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Holy shit those gauges! What parents would allow that?


 
are you talking about their string size?


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> are you talking about their string size?



He's talking about the kid's ridiculously stupid earrings.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> He's talking about the kid's ridiculously stupid earrings.


 
ohh, the old "calling the jewelry by the measurement of size" routine

sorry dude


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 10, 2010)

Buh.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2010)

i think someones TROLLLLIIING BUT IM NOT TROLLLING!!!!!!!

nah im not decided if someone just recorded a lot of deathcore in 5 min and made shots of his little brother and friends and put everything up for shit and giggles


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 10, 2010)

Something about that "Blind" song reminded me of Gojira


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 10, 2010)

I fnd it hard to believe those vocals are coming from a kid who probably hasn't hit puberty yet. Very impressive though, in time these kids are going to be epic. But they do look funny as fuck.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2010)

and the earrings of the singer are just glued-on plastic pieces, theres no skin around its just red electricians tape ^^ but hella funny


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 10, 2010)

I hope that kid's ears are Photoshopped. I'm all for letting people do what they want with their own bodies, but at that age, I wouldn't let my kid have any holes he wasn't born with.



Lon said:


> and the earrings of the singer are just glued-on plastic pieces, theres no skin around its just red electricians tape ^^ but hella funny



If that's the case, then it's all good. Lulz.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 10, 2010)

BREAKDOWNS DO NOT COMPLETE ENTIRE SONGS. HAVE SOME DAMN VARIETY. 

Though that goes for most shit deathcore, and as far as these guys go, I've seen worse, by much older musicians. So, good on them, I guess.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2010)

I just looked at their myspace (couldn't be bothered last time I posted in this thread).



That kid has a roll of christmas tape in his ears.

Sorry, but that is not fucking death metal.

THIS, Be the Metal of Death:


----------



## Murmel (Aug 10, 2010)

Lon said:


> and the earrings of the singer are just glued-on plastic pieces, theres no skin around its just red electricians tape ^^ but hella funny


Oh thank you Lord. I thought the red stuff were his swollen ears


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 10, 2010)

the shoes of the drummer were not cool enough obviously, so he had to wear socks at the shooting.

i'm not sure about that kids fucking ears.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Aug 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Holy shit those gauges! What parents would allow that?




Dumb ones. However, I have them too. The difference is I'm 22 and that kid is probably 9.


----------



## Harry (Aug 10, 2010)

To be honest I thought the vocalist was a chick at first look, because I'm not used to seeing males with those kinda earring-things at all


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok i listened to it and there can be no way that kid is doing that on vocals
unless hes a midget or is lipsyncing to someone elses stuff or its all studio


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2010)

I wasn't aware that any other kind of person made Deathcore.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 10, 2010)

I make deathcore. :3

but I'm kanda bad at deathcore cuz I have to make 

...y'know.


...GOOD music.

I keed, i keed, but i dunno, i have a feeling this is fake.


----------



## BrandonARC (Aug 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> No way that 8 year old is doing vox.



i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 10, 2010)

The worst part is the comments on their page.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> Dumb ones. However, I have them too. The difference is I'm 22 and that kid is probably 9.


 
I have them, as well. The difference is that I'm a 62-year-old African woman married to the leader of the Suri Tribe. My lip plate is about six inches and my lobes hold up my saggy breasts.

EDIT: I actually do have stretched ears, though. I'm heavy into body modification and not just doing it to "look cool".


----------



## phantom911 (Aug 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> The worst part is the comments on their page.



Haha, pretty much. One person wrote


"Hey, your music is absolutely lovely. I hope you guys go on tour or something, even though you only have 3 songs up  Or just come to California n_n
and Mikey, dayummmm, those ears are the sexiest things I've ever seen. I've been stretching my ears for 3 years and I'm only at a 4"


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder what kind of gear they use?


----------



## cryogen (Aug 10, 2010)

haha. The funniest part is the huge taped on ear gauges. That shit made me bust out laughing here at work. Had to show a couple people what I was laughing at after that..


----------



## B36arin (Aug 10, 2010)

The worst thing is that with reasonable editing they'd sound like a whole lot of "serious" bands.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 10, 2010)

How are we so certain his gauges are taped on?


----------



## shaunduane (Aug 10, 2010)

I think they're terrible. This stuff isn't really the most complex music, I don't see what the buzz is about. Who cares that they're 14? I bet if anyone plays guitar for a year+, they can play this stuff.


----------



## clouds (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh god, that was awful. The worst thing is I'm in the sorta same age group as these guys. I can't stand this generic, shitty, slow, chuggy, shitty, deathcore with x1042894928 breakdowns. When is it gonna die out? 

Edit: HAHAHAHAHA, drummer is too br00tz for shoes. .


----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 10, 2010)

roflcopter!

Not anything special but I guess they're pretty brutalz!


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't believe this shit fucking exists. Almost knocked myself out from facepalming so hard.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 10, 2010)

I almost fell out of my chair when I heard the guitarist start "sweeping" in the 3rd song.


----------



## cryogen (Aug 10, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> How are we so certain his gauges are taped on?



Well unless he started stretching his ears when he was 8 I don't see how that size would be possible. I'm no expert by any means, but wouldn't it take years to get to that size? Plus it just looks fake to me.


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2010)

This one time, I didn't knock a thread about young kids making music they like.

This other time, at band camp...


----------



## Razzy (Aug 10, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> I almost fell out of my chair when I heard the guitarist start "sweeping" in the 3rd song.



You and me both, lol!


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 10, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> I almost fell out of my chair when I heard the guitarist start "sweeping" in the 3rd song.


 
OMG I didn't even make it that far at first...just went back and listened.  



Lon said:


> nah im not decided if someone just recorded a lot of deathcore in 5 min and made shots of his little brother and friends and put everything up for shit and giggles


 
Agree'd. This HAS to be some terrible...terrrible joke.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2010)

im just wondering if laughing or crying or randomly breaking stuff is the appropriate reaction


----------



## shredfreak (Aug 10, 2010)

It's amazing how a 1.46 minute song can sound so epicly long, had me dreading that shit would never end


----------



## vhmetalx (Aug 10, 2010)

Just wait till the vocalist hits puberty. All current vocals will sounds like little girls screaming.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> The worst part is the comments on their page.



This.

Their fanbase consists of:

Chicks who think they are cute

...and other raging faggots.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Aug 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This.
> 
> Their fanbase consists of:
> 
> ...


 hey now


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I just looked at their myspace (couldn't be bothered last time I posted in this thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> hey now



Hey, ever since I saw that one episode of southpark - I have been totally comfortable with using the word 'Faggot' 

"In that case, You better get Her an AIDS test, Johnson cause Your wife is a _*dude*_, FAGGOT!"


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 10, 2010)

This is indeed really funny. 

If they had a good vocal style the sound would be kinda cool. I liked the tone and the riffs, I don't think they're too bad, especially considering their age. At least these guys are trying to be Justin Bieber or something hehehe 

Deathcore is ridiculous IMO, but I think they're on a good path. Plus, they're TR00 as fuck posing on a fucking forest and shit!


----------



## Xherion (Aug 10, 2010)

My friends, we have created a new genre, breakdowncore.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 10, 2010)

those vocals have to be pitch shifted


----------



## Razzy (Aug 10, 2010)

lol, I just figured out what they said in the intro track. dundundundun WEAREBURIEDBYTHEOCEAN as fast as possible. I could barely catch it, lol.

I've been showing this to people all day. I don't care if it ups their plays, it's hilarious.


----------



## Dark_Matter (Aug 11, 2010)

christ his ears D:


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 11, 2010)

FYI, that style of vocals has nothing to do with your vocal chords, that's why 14 year old girls can sound brutal as fuck. 

I've heard at least 10 other bands that sound identical to this, ages ranging from 14-30, and they're all terribly boring.


----------



## ryzorzen (Aug 11, 2010)

The sad thing is that if this was 2005 these kids might get somewhere with this haha, pretty amusing given their ages


----------



## Lon (Aug 11, 2010)

Xherion said:


> My friends, we have created a new genre, breakdowncore.


i smell a new acacia strain feud


----------



## CBCRivers (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, a whole lot of shit talking going on in here


Sometimes people have to feel like they're so much better than everyone else, even if they are a bunch of prepubescent kids who are just doing what they want to do.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Aug 11, 2010)

Can you imagine their drummer trying to pack his bass drum somewhere? They all probably have to help him. I bet it would look like this:




In all sincerity, though, at least they're doing something cool and playing metal. I can think of a lot worse things kids could be doing these days.


----------



## metulkult (Aug 11, 2010)

CBCRivers said:


> Wow, a whole lot of shit talking going on in here
> 
> 
> Sometimes people have to feel like they're so much better than everyone else, even if they are a bunch of prepubescent kids who are just doing what they want to do.



You felt the need to join this forum just so you could say this?

Cool story bro.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2010)

Lon said:


> i smell a new acacia strain feud



Bastards stole my 000-00-000-000-00-000-00-0-0-0000!!!!!


----------



## metulkult (Aug 11, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Bastards stole my 000-00-000-000-00-000-00-0-0-0000!!!!!



Transcribed it wrong, it's more like
00-0-00000-10001000-0------0----0----


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 11, 2010)

I think someone's trolling us. The kid's ears aren't even gauged, they just look like they are, look carefully.


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, I searched these douchers on youtube and I think the actual band are all ~19 years old. A good publicity stunt though.


----------



## clouds (Aug 11, 2010)

liamh said:


> Yeah, I searched these douchers on youtube and I think the actual band are all ~19 years old. A good publicity stunt though.



No. There's two seperate bands with the same name.


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2010)

Well look at me, egg on my face.


----------



## clouds (Aug 11, 2010)

Naaawh, it's ok. .

P.S. Your avatar is win.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm actually happy to see kids that are (presumably) so young and are so dedicated to music (regardless of the _quality_ of said music). In this age with all the BS of rockband/guitar hero, its quite refreshing to see young kids actually pick up some real instruments. I remember growing up and would have KILLED to have that kind of gear (or any gear) at that age.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, saw this on UG. It's cool that little kids are trying to make music that is "heavy" but unfortunately the stereotypically awful metal and deathcore probably won't be going anywhere soon, because the majority of people getting into metal these days are only interested in the modern scene, and if they play an instrument, will be drawing influence from (more often than not) mediocre bands that try and use breakdowns to be "br00tal" and have riffs that are neither heavy nor brutal, and most of the time are just something that was played 15-20 years ago (and better) by At the Gates, Heartwork-era Carcass, Dismember, etc... probably without even knowing who those bands are.

And as a result, more kids getting into the scene will be listening to these already superficial bands that are diluting metal further and further, and as a result it'll become even more vapid and just... worse. It really shows when bands have an appreciation for or are influenced by the older styles of metal, even if it necessarily isn't the heaviest, most brutal kinds like death and grind, because I find most of the times those are the best modern ones, like the Red Chord or Black Dahlia Murder.

A perfect example of this bad death and metalcore I'm talking about is something that one of my friends showed me: 
He originally wanted to form a band and be doing something in the vein of Converge and Dillinger but jumped ship when he realized all the other bandmates cared about was excessive chugs-- but anyway, there's NOTHING unique with this! There's two vocalists sure, but the only thing either does differently is maybe one will do highs while the other does lows. It's arbitrary.

/rantover


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 11, 2010)

I forsee this band touring with Black Tide, and all shows will end at 7pm, before bedtime (school nights)


----------



## Jontain (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck man was shocked to hear that, the vox are radiculas for someone so young.

Good luck to 'em


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 11, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Yeah, saw this on UG. It's cool that little kids are trying to make music that is "heavy" but unfortunately the stereotypically awful metal and deathcore probably won't be going anywhere soon, because the majority of people getting into metal these days are only interested in the modern scene, and if they play an instrument, will be drawing influence from (more often than not) mediocre bands that try and use breakdowns to be "br00tal" and have riffs that are neither heavy nor brutal, and most of the time are just something that was played 15-20 years ago (and better) by At the Gates, Heartwork-era Carcass, Dismember, etc... probably without even knowing who those bands are.
> 
> And as a result, more kids getting into the scene will be listening to these already superficial bands that are diluting metal further and further, and as a result it'll become even more vapid and just... worse. It really shows when bands have an appreciation for or are influenced by the older styles of metal, even if it necessarily isn't the heaviest, most brutal kinds like death and grind, because I find most of the times those are the best modern ones, like the Red Chord or Black Dahlia Murder.
> 
> ...




my volume is down CRAZY low and i still hear the farty ass bass


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 11, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> I forsee this band touring with Black Tide, and all shows will end at 7pm, before bedtime (school nights)


aren't most of black tide adults now?

i know the bassist is, and he films himself fucking chicks on his phone. :/


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 11, 2010)

wow.. umm yeah but I do give these people credit for trying and not wasting time on guitar hero wishing to be guitar players. Other then that they need to round themselves out as musicians.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 11, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I'm actually happy to see kids that are (presumably) so young and are so dedicated to music (regardless of the _quality_ of said music). In this age with all the BS of rockband/guitar hero, its quite refreshing to see young kids actually pick up some real instruments. I remember growing up and would have KILLED to have that kind of gear (or any gear) at that age.



Rock Band/Guitar Hero are videogames, electronic toys, which I very much enjoy and I know other people from the forum do as well.

People who like to play Rock Band and/or Guitar Hero won't necessarily start to play real instruments, just like I play Street Fighter and I'll never be a martial artist and I play Gears of War but I'll never shoot real guns. The games are not bullshit, their purpose is just to be a fun activity, not a real instrument replacement. I play guitar since I was somewhere between 8 and 9 (since 1991), but not everyone wants to actually play guitar and/or other instruments. 

To me, it's quite refreshing to see kids playing metal, albeit a shitty version of it, but at least they aren't trying to be Soulja Boy or Justin Bieber.


----------



## Joose (Aug 11, 2010)

Well that was entertaining lol.

Little unhappy about the one on the right wearing my favorite Black Dahlia Murder shirt, but oh well.

Hey at least it's a form of metal. And it's really not the worst thing I've ever heard. I like deathcore, and other than the drummer, it's not that bad. Obviously the vocalist has some work to do as well.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 11, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> wow.. umm yeah but I do give these people for trying and not wasting time on guitar hero wishing to be guitar players. Other then that they need to round themselves out as musicians.



This is BS, I'm a guitarist since I was a kid and I enjoy Guitar Hero. 

Guitar Hero is just a game, not a guitar replacement.


----------



## Joose (Aug 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> This is BS, I'm a guitarist since I was a kid and I enjoy Guitar Hero.
> 
> Guitar Hero is just a game, not a guitar replacement.


----------



## Piro (Aug 11, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Transcribed it wrong, it's more like
> 00-0-00000-10001000-0------0----0----



Binary core?!


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> This is BS, I'm a guitarist since I was a kid and I enjoy Guitar Hero.
> 
> Guitar Hero is just a game, not a guitar replacement.



not sure how active kids are in Brazil but here in the USA they are lazy as hell more so then they use to be so I was just saying its nice to see some kids active with music instead of a video game which most kids are now days. Nothing wrong with playing video games but when you sit and waste time on them ALL DAY then that just sucks in my opinion.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 11, 2010)

Jesus look at those gauges! wtf. I think its hilarious how this sounds as good as other deathcore which is played by men twice their age.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 11, 2010)

I just don't get how no one's been sued for plagiarism yet. All of these "breakdowns" sound the same. It's literally difficult to tell any two bands apart.


----------



## lucasreis (Aug 11, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> not sure how active kids are in Brazil but here in the USA they are lazy as hell more so then they use to be so I was just saying its nice to see some kids active with music instead of a video game which most kids are now days. Nothing wrong with playing video games but when you sit and waste time on them ALL DAY then that just sucks in my opinion.



Playing videogames all day without doing any other stuff is indeed really dumb, I agree with you in every single word here.


----------



## cryogen (Aug 11, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> I just don't get how no one's been sued for plagiarism yet. All of these "breakdowns" sound the same. It's literally difficult to tell any two bands apart.



IMO, it would be impossible to sue. Since everyone's breakdown sounds the same, where would you start?


----------



## ryzorzen (Aug 11, 2010)

fret ones will never be the same!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 11, 2010)

TreKita said:


> aren't most of black tide adults now?
> 
> i know the bassist is, and he films himself fucking chicks on his phone. :/



Not sure, maybe.

Haha, really? modern age rockstar.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 11, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Transcribed it wrong, it's more like
> 00-0-00000-10001000-0------0----0----


 
You forgot to throw some pinch harmonics in there
00-3*-00003*-1000103*0-0------0----3*----


----------



## SerratedSkies (Aug 11, 2010)

I deem this so, so, so false.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Playing videogames all day without doing any other stuff is indeed really dumb, I agree with you in every single word here.


u calin me dumm? wana figt about it? 

Just kidding. I don't really play that much anymore, I enjoy video games and I watch videos and such on YouTube but I need a new game to pull me under.
Now I just troll around ss.org and try to get better at guitar, which is going slooooow


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 11, 2010)

Sing along

"Mammas don't let your babies grow up to be idiots..."


----------



## groph (Aug 11, 2010)

hahaha this is so cute


----------



## Mexi (Aug 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Rock Band/Guitar Hero are videogames, electronic toys, which I very much enjoy and I know other people from the forum do as well.
> 
> People who like to play Rock Band and/or Guitar Hero won't necessarily start to play real instruments, just like I play Street Fighter and I'll never be a martial artist and I play Gears of War but I'll never shoot real guns. The games are not bullshit, their purpose is just to be a fun activity, not a real instrument replacement. I play guitar since I was somewhere between 8 and 9 (since 1991), but not everyone wants to actually play guitar and/or other instruments.



my BS comment was moreso for kids who pick up guitar hero/rock band INSTEAD of playing a real instrument, consdering its a trend that I've begun to see with younger kids. I've heard reasons like "It's too hard to play a real guitar so i play guitar hero" from children and THAT is the kind of mentality that I'm callling bullshit on, because it robs young kids an opportunity to learn an enriching ability. I think my gripe is that the lack of accessibilty of real instruments is counterproductive for *children* at a young developmental age where they would benefit tremendously from learning an instrument in the time spent wasting away on a videogame (regardless of the type of game).


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 11, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> Playing videogames all day without doing any other stuff is indeed really dumb, I agree with you in every single word here.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 11, 2010)

> Being fairly new to the scene, they have no trouble creating a fresh and brutal sound that seperates them from the others of the genre.


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2010)

Doctors say I'm frying my brain....somethingsomethingsomething...Just wanna play video games.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 12, 2010)

Devries should provide these kids with his famous 3 fret breakdown guitars.


----------



## metulkult (Aug 12, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Devries should provide these kids with his famous 3 fret breakdown guitars.



Tuned in Drop B with 8-38 strings?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Tuned in Drop B with 8-38 strings?



With a slinky in place of trem-claw springs


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 13, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Tuned in Drop B with 8-38 strings?



Please, only 2 strings and G0 standard for that super br00t4lz that every 12 year old aspires to have.


----------



## -One- (Aug 16, 2010)

clouds said:


> liamh said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I searched these douchers on youtube and I think the actual band are all ~19 years old. A good publicity stunt though.
> ...


The separate, adult (and not total shit) band of the same name that clouds is referring to is actually from right around where I live 
I suggest everyone check out Buried By the Ocean on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads as they are much better lol.


----------



## matty2fatty (Aug 16, 2010)

good for them, I'm sure they're having an absolute blast


----------



## MikeH (Aug 16, 2010)

-One- said:


> The separate, adult (and not total shit) band of the same name that clouds is referring to is actually from right around where I live
> I suggest everyone check out Buried By the Ocean on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads as they are much better lol.



That was...still awful.


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 17, 2010)

Even as a guy with 1-3/8" ears, it disturbs me how young he is with lobes that large.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 17, 2010)

I definitely give them some kind of credit but I would not buy these recordings. These recordings are not tight. Their playing is sloppy as hell. Id bet they suck live and constantly miss notes and such. In 5 years we shall see. I remember seeing Animosity when they were only a little older than these guys.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)

liamh said:


> Doctors say I'm frying my brain....somethingsomethingsomething...Just wanna play video games.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


>




That song is way too catchy.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 17, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> That song is way too catchy.



It's catchy and really bad, all the same...  The vocals hurt my head so much.


----------



## Jeggs (Aug 17, 2010)

I just love the shoes on Andrew/middleeastern guitardude


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 17, 2010)

and I guess they can't make any shows yet because of their ages =S


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 17, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> It's catchy and really bad, all the same...  The vocals hurt my head so much.



haha. Indeed.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


>




Now THAT is doing deathcore the *right* way.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 17, 2010)

-One- said:


> The separate, adult (and not total shit) band of the same name that clouds is referring to is actually from right around where I live
> I suggest everyone check out Buried By the Ocean on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads as they are much better lol.



They're two different kinds of 'awful'


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

I mean they're not pros, but they're young and at least they're trying...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I'm actually happy to see kids that are (presumably) so young and are so dedicated to music (regardless of the _quality_ of said music). In this age with all the BS of rockband/guitar hero, its quite refreshing to see young kids actually pick up some real instruments. I remember growing up and would have KILLED to have that kind of gear (or any gear) at that age.


 
 +1


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

for the record, i like black tide.

i DO NOT enjoy this band.


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


>




And _that_ is why I love this place.


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 17, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> They're two different kinds of 'awful'


those clean vocals were awesome, though. i had a good laugh. while the video made me wanna kill someone, haha...


----------



## thedeth (Aug 17, 2010)

oh man that made my day
very, very sad however to see these kids have found a full band before I did


----------

